# Residency Permit



## hyper_janice

My husband went to the immigration office in 10th of Ramadan to ask about a Residency Permit. They told him I do not require a permit or a visa.

Just to clarify, I am the wife of an Egyptian.


----------



## expatagogo

Okay, so maybe all of those visits to the guwuzette and stamps all over the inside of my passport are an illusion.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Did you go and ask? 

You may be allowed not to have one but for anyone asking the law is Yes you need a residency visa unless you hold an Egyptian passport.


----------



## hyper_janice

expatagogo said:


> Okay, so maybe all of those visits to the guwuzette and stamps all over the inside of my passport are an illusion.


 Are you married to an Egyptian? 

 Maybe the guwuzette in Asher Ramadan doesn't know what they're talking about!

 Maybe you have a driver's license and bank account?

 Maybe you are an illusion!

  

Now don't get mad, turnabout is fair play. As you give you shall receive.


----------



## hyper_janice

MaidenScotland said:


> Did you go and ask?
> 
> You may be allowed not to have one but for anyone asking the law is Yes you need a residency visa unless you hold an Egyptian passport.


That is not what the guwuzette said to my husband today, so now off I go to ask tomorrow. I don't hold an Egyptian passport, am married to an Egyptian and he was told today that since they stamped in my passport upon the first entry into the country that I am the wife of an Egyptian "which means there is no difference between me and any other Egyptian woman" (guwuzette's words). I and have come and gone 3 times in the past 4 years and noone has ever said anything about me needing a residency visa or permit. 

Does it make sense that you would be told you don't need a visa to get into Egypt if you're a wife and then need a visa to reside here. I'm sorry, this just doesn't make sense. Why wouldn't they just say you need a visa when you arrive, instead of telling you you don't need one when in reality you do? It's just stupid.

But as life goes, nothing ever seems to make sense so Off I go (yes me, myself) to the guwuzette tomorrow. 

Sheesh!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Passports , Emigration & Nationality >> Services Delivered to Foreigners >> Types of Residence Permits >> Temporary Non-Tourist Residence >> Temporary Non-Tourist Residence	


Entry Visas
Travel documents are granted to the following categories of foreigners
Types of Residence Permits 
Foreigners who Lose their Passports
Home Page

Granted to the following categories:
Employees of governmental administrations, public sector, municipalities & enterprises sector companies as well as their wives & children.
Students enrolled at universities & schools according to their enrollment certificates.
Parents of students who acquire this residence for the purpose of study.
Foreigners coming to Egypt for voluntary work on their own expense.
Sons & daughters above the age of adulthood, whose fathers have a residence permit based on work license issued by the Ministry of Manpower & Employment.
Parents of an investor granted a 5 Year Residence Permit, would be granted Non-Tourist Residence Permit on the bail of their sons/daughters’ residence & upon a letter of recommendation from the Investment Administration.
Foreign divorced women who were married to Egyptians when children are under their custody.
Husbands & children of foreign women granted Temporary Residence Permit in their personal status.
Those who have personal bank account of minimum $ 50.000 or an equivalent sum in any other currency deposited at an accredited bank in the A.R.E. The deposit must be kept in the bank for a year. This residence permit is renewable and extends to their wives & children for a maximum period of one year.
Owners of real estates - whose ownership is established by contracts registered in the Public Notary - are granted this residence which extends to cover their wives & children, provided that the value of the estate is not less than $ 50.000 to be transacted through an Egyptian bank.
Relatives of Egyptians till the second degree.
Those who are over 50 years of age who had a permanent residence in Egypt for (5) years and who have a source of income or financially supported by relatives till the fourth degree.


----------



## hyper_janice

Maiden, As I went thru the list I saw nothing that pertained to myself, ie, no residency visa needed, but still I'll go to immigration tomorrow.


----------



## txlstewart

Hyper-janice

Do what you wish. We are not your parents. We just give advice and answer questions, and in the case of MaidenScotland, share the experience of MANY years in Egypt. 

If you don't like the responses, do what most of us try to do--drop it. 

It is frustrating to see people get all huffy when they don't get the response they desire.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## expatagogo

This is what a resident visa looks like.


----------



## hyper_janice

txlstewart said:


> Hyper-janice
> 
> Do what you wish. We are not your parents. We just give advice and answer questions, and in the case of MaidenScotland, share the experience of MANY years in Egypt.
> 
> If you don't like the responses, do what most of us try to do--drop it.
> 
> It is frustrating to see people get all huffy when they don't get the response they desire.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I was not asking for a response I desire, I'm searching for facts. My husband went to a lawyer prior to my arrival and was told I did not require any visas or permits. He also went to the immigration office in 10th of Ramadan and they told him I did not need a visa or permit. As of yet I have seen nothing in writing (other than opinions) that prove that I need a visa. Yes I know MaidenScotland has many years of experience, yet she has not guided me to a source that states I am living illegally in Egypt. It has implied on this forum. My husband is quite upset stating he would never not take care of me by not providing a visa that was required. 

And yet another snide comment arrives "we are not your parents". Good grief, people talk like they know it all, when in fact I doubt even the Egyptians can figure out the bureaucracy as it tends to change upon interpretation of the laws.

I'm about to go back to the USA for a visit in two weeks and someone states that the Egyptian government can keep me from leaving. So if you interpret my angst as being huffy, I'm sorry. I just don't want to get to the airport to be detained. If the immigration office in Tenth of Ramadan states I don't need a visa and MaidenScotland insists, either one of them is wrong and I would certainly not want to miss seeing my grandbabies/daughter/mom&dad/grandma (102 years old so maybe the last time)/ and rest of the family. 

Sometimes people put other people in boxes they don't fit into (me included). With all the smart assed attitudes flying around all the time, it's hard not to get a bit stirred up oneself. Please don't try to pin the attitude problem on me, as it can get a bit rampant here. I think the high temps are getting to us all - yet another excuse to go visiting. Sigh!


----------



## anahuda

Asalamulaykum. im an egyptian wife. i have a temporary residents visa for 5 years til 2014. when i had my vacation to philippines last year i just left and came back here without any problems.
this might not help you but it gives you an idea. yeah? dont mind the other comments that it doesnt please or help you.  it wont help you to be a billionaire. 
i hope you will find solution to your situation now. keep us updated.


----------



## expatagogo

Janice, make sure you ask the right question.

If you ask whether you will need a VISA, the answer will be no, because you don't.

Instead, ask about a residency permit, which is a different story altogether.


----------



## hyper_janice

expatagogo said:


> Janice, make sure you ask the right question.
> 
> If you ask whether you will need a VISA, the answer will be no, because you don't.
> 
> Instead, ask about a residency permit, which is a different story altogether.


Just got back from the immigration office in 10th of Ramadan. I was told I don't need a residency permit or any other documents to be here legally. I asked the head officer there if he was sure I did not need one, he said it can HELP you get thru easier at the airport. I asked him specifically if I was in the country illegally and he smiled and said no. I rephrased the questions to make sure he understood the english I was speaking. He said I was not required to have a residency permit. 

So people, please stop saying if you are a female married to an Egyptian and don't have a residency permit you are in the country illegally. It's just not true (at least in Asher Min Ramadan). Giggle. You guys gave me a scare and I upset my husband for me not trusting what he said (he's really almost always right, it's amazing) because I trusted what you said was correct.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hyper_janice said:


> Just got back from the immigration office in 10th of Ramadan. I was told I don't need a residency permit or any other documents to be here legally. I asked the head officer there if he was sure I did not need one, he said it can HELP you get thru easier at the airport. I asked him specifically if I was in the country illegally and he smiled and said no. I rephrased the questions to make sure he understood the english I was speaking. He said I was not required to have a residency permit.
> 
> So people, please stop saying if you are a female married to an Egyptian and don't have a residency permit you are in the country illegally. It's just not true (at least in Asher Min Ramadan). Giggle. You guys gave me a scare and I upset my husband for me not trusting what he said (he's really almost always right, it's amazing) because I trusted what you said was correct.





Ok I will tell all my married friends who have to get the permit every three years and have done so for the past 30 that it is ok they no longer have to bother..


----------



## hyper_janice

MaidenScotland said:


> Ok I will tell all my married friends who have to get the permit every three years and have done so for the past 30 that it is ok they no longer have to bother..


The English language can be tricky at times. If you are upset that I am trying to clarify that misinformation about legal matters that is being propounded on this forum, sorry. I did not say your married friends do not need a residency permit, they probably have bank accounts and automobiles and lives that are not simple like mine. They probably need residency permits. But statements have been made on this site that are just not true. So someone else comes along and thinks these non-thruths are in fact truth. I do not think the sarcasm becomes you and think your lovely heart is far above this. If you want to be mad, it's your decision but it does not change the facts. I took your advise and then you are not pleased with my outcome. You are doing what you've complained about in the past which is not listening to information after I listened to you and followed your advise. Is this fair? 

Sorry if the confrontational side of me irritates you, maybe I should just drop it and let everyone think you are one that makes no mistakes. My blunt honesty even irritates me sometimes. But I also want to know when I am wrong so I don't talk crap out of my mouth. If I didn't respect you and your accomplishments I wouldn't even bother try to help you understand something. Sorry, sorry, a thousand times sorry.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hyper_janice said:


> The English language can be tricky at times. If you are upset that I am trying to clarify that misinformation about legal matters that is being propounded on this forum, sorry. I did not say your married friends do not need a residency permit, they probably have bank accounts and automobiles and lives that are not simple like mine. They probably need residency permits. But statements have been made on this site that are just not true. So someone else comes along and thinks these non-thruths are in fact truth. I do not think the sarcasm becomes you and think your lovely heart is far above this. If you want to be mad, it's your decision but it does not change the facts. I took your advise and then you are not pleased with my outcome. You are doing what you've complained about in the past which is not listening to information after I listened to you and followed your advise. Is this fair?
> 
> Sorry if the confrontational side of me irritates you, maybe I should just drop it and let everyone think you are one that makes no mistakes. My blunt honesty even irritates me sometimes. But I also want to know when I am wrong so I don't talk crap out of my mouth. If I didn't respect you and your accomplishments I wouldn't even bother try to help you understand something. Sorry, sorry, a thousand times sorry.




The fact is nothing is black and white in this country.. I am quote my experiences.. I have 5 married friends. long time married friends who all have residency permits... 


I insist - YOU DO NOT NEED A RESIDENCY VISA. YOU DO NOT NEED A VISA IF YOU'RE A WOMAN AND MARRIED TO AN EGYPTIAN. WE HAVE HAD THIS DISCUSSION IN THE PAST AND ONE OF THE MALES WERE IRATE BECAUSE MALES MARRIED TO AN EGYPTIAN NEED ONE. I INSIST YO U ARE MISTAKEN


I am not wrong.. I may not be right to the guy you visited but this does not make me wrong. 

As for writing in your passport that you are married to an Egyptian.. does the US government allow this? 

I think the British government would probably say something about it but thats a different story. 

I am saying no more on this matter other than please do not tell people you do not need a residency permit you might not but others certainly do.


----------



## hyper_janice

MaidenScotland;851641
As for writing in your passport that you are married to an Egyptian.. does the US government allow this?
[/QUOTE said:


> Since I did not perform a supposed illegal act of writing on my passport I'm not worried about it. I guess the guys that did it in Egypt probably aren't worried about being taken to court about it. I have heard of other wives having this done in their passports also, so if the USA has a problem with it, I think they would have made it known to Egypt by now.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hyper_janice said:


> Since I did not perform a supposed illegal act of writing on my passport I'm not worried about it. I guess the guys that did it in Egypt probably aren't worried about being taken to court about it. I have heard of other wives having this done in their passports also, so if the USA has a problem with it, I think they would have made it known to Egypt by now.




I was genuinely interested as I had something done to my passport by the Saudi embassy and when I went to renew my passport in Glasgow I was hauled over the coals for allowing them to do it, but of course I didn't allow it, my passport came back with the done deal,


----------



## txlstewart

MaidenScotland said:


> I was genuinely interested as I had something done to my passport by the Saudi embassy and when I went to renew my passport in Glasgow I was hauled over the coals for allowing them to do it, but of course I didn't allow it, my passport came back with the done deal,


I often wonder (perhaps because I'm a bit of a sceptic) if the reason the "officials" so often quoted just say that because they truly believe that the men have the legal right to control their wives' legal standing in Egypt. 

I still am surprised at the amount of skepticism leveled at MaidenScotland because her sage words of wisdom don't jive with what others wish were true....

Insha'Allah....


----------



## DeadGuy

Like many have mentioned already, in here in Egypt each "boss" is the president of his/her own country (Office), so what may be a necessity in one "country", could be nothing in another country............

Add bureaucracy+stupidity and you get the Egyptian rules..............So with the unstable, undefined, chaotic, stupid nature of the Egyptian authorities right now, I believe it would be wise to have a piece of paper saying that someone is allowed to stay in Egypt


----------



## hyper_janice

DeadGuy said:


> Like many have mentioned already, in here in Egypt each "boss" is the president of his/her own country (Office), so what may be a necessity in one "country", could be nothing in another country............
> 
> Add bureaucracy+stupidity and you get the Egyptian rules..............So with the unstable, undefined, chaotic, stupid nature of the Egyptian authorities right now, I believe it would be wise to have a piece of paper saying that someone is allowed to stay in Egypt


So let me see, you want me to go back to the head of the Asher Min Ramadan immigration office and tell him he is wrong and doesn't understand his job? After two trips there, one by me and one by my husband asking him the same questions, I should demand a residency permit? I'll bet that goes over like a lead balloon! :confused2:


----------



## DeadGuy

hyper_janice said:


> So let me see, you want me to go back to the head of the Asher Min Ramadan immigration office and tell him he is wrong and doesn't understand his job? After two trips there, one by me and one by my husband asking him the same questions, I should demand a residency permit? I'll bet that goes over like a lead balloon! :confused2:


Not really no? The 10th of Ramadan "country" obviously made it clear that no residency stamp is required in your case, which is something that I do not intend to question, he said you don't need it, I believe it, and I'm not suggesting you to go ask the same guy (Who I believe is just a polite officer who tends to behave in a civil, smart way) and ask him to put a stamp that he said that you do not need on your passport, twice.

What I was suggesting is that if it was possible for you, or your husband to head to Mugamma and get yourself a residency stamp on your passport then that would be great, cause the 10th of Ramdan guy is obviously a smart nice officer, but you never know if the next one you'd need to deal with anywhere else in Egypt would be the same, or would be a.............Typical Egyptian d!ckhead............:ranger:


----------



## GM1

> This residence permit is valid for (5) renewable years and granted to the following categories :
> .....
> Wives and widows of Egyptian husbands.
> .....


source: http://www.moiegypt.gov.eg/English/.../ForignersServices/EkametAlAganeb/residence5/


----------



## GM1

This is from the official website of the Ministry of Interior of Egypt, check the link for all the categories.


----------



## hurghadapat

GM1 said:


> source: http://www.moiegypt.gov.eg/English/.../ForignersServices/EkametAlAganeb/residence5/


Have just found this on the British Embassy Cairo web site and is referring to a marriage to an egyptian.In the link you gave i notice it says "may be granted" but doesn't say obligatory....maybe splitting hairs...who knows 

There is no residency requirement but the parties must have valid immigration conditions in their passports


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> Have just found this on the British Embassy Cairo web site and is referring to a marriage to an egyptian.In the link you gave i notice it says "may be granted" but doesn't say obligatory....maybe splitting hairs...who knows
> 
> There is no residency requirement but the parties must have valid immigration conditions in their passports




May be granted.. I can't see it


----------



## Biffy

*wife of an Egyptian*

Hi
I am also married to an EGyptian and in 12 years of visiting EGypt I have never had to obtain a visa to visit Egypt.
The first time I came I paid for as visa at the airport and when we went through Immigration they asked me why i had paid for a visa (I had my daughter with me and they noticed her name).
As long as I have my marriage certificate when I come into the country to prove that I am the wife of an EGyptian I have never needed one.
Also when my passport went to the mogamma last year for my work permit (my company insisted as I am British) no one asked me where my visit visa was - becasue I don't need one!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Biffy said:


> Hi
> I am also married to an EGyptian and in 12 years of visiting EGypt I have never had to obtain a visa to visit Egypt.
> The first time I came I paid for as visa at the airport and when we went through Immigration they asked me why i had paid for a visa (I had my daughter with me and they noticed her name).
> As long as I have my marriage certificate when I come into the country to prove that I am the wife of an EGyptian I have never needed one.
> Also when my passport went to the mogamma last year for my work permit (my company insisted as I am British) no one asked me where my visit visa was - becasue I don't need one!!




Hi and welcome to the forum

We are not discussing visiting/tourist visa , a residency permit which is completely different is the subject matter.

This is Egypt and it doesn't really matter what it says.. the rules change from hour to hour.


----------



## Biffy

Hi I know exatly what we are discussing - and I have lived here for 2 years!
Even based on the fact that I have NVER needed a visa to enter Egypt - we asked and were told that no - as the wife of an Egyptian I don't need a visa!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Biffy said:


> Hi I know exatly what we are discussing - and I have lived here for 2 years!
> Even based on the fact that I have NVER needed a visa to enter Egypt - we asked and were told that no - as the wife of an Egyptian I don't need a visa!!!!




Please re read what I have said... a visa to enter Egypt is not an residency permit. No one is saying you cannot enter Egypt without a visa as long as you show your marriage certificate.


----------



## expatagogo

Biffy said:


> Hi
> Also when my passport went to the mogamma last year for my work permit (my company insisted as I am British) no one asked me where my visit visa was - becasue I don't need one!!


In your passport, is there a stamp that says you are permitted to work, in English?

Just curious.

Also, a work permit (which your company acquired on your/their behalf) is sufficient and you don't need a residency permit, although you could have one because of your marriage.


----------



## GM1

@Biffy: do you have an Egyptian drivers license? Because in Hurghada I could only have an Egyptian drivers license when I had a valid residence permit. The last time there was even handwritten on the license the validity date of my residence permit.
This time there is nothing extra written on it, my drivers license is now valid for seven years (my residence permit is valid for five years, same as my passport).


----------



## MaidenScotland

GM1 said:


> @Biffy: do you have an Egyptian drivers license? Because in Hurghada I could only have an Egyptian drivers license when I had a valid residence permit. The last time there was even handwritten on the license the validity date of my residence permit.
> This time there is nothing extra written on it, my drivers license is now valid for seven years (my residence permit is valid for five years, same as my passport).





I asked for a driving licence in the past month only to be told the same.. You need a residency permit and as I don't have one  then I wont be driving myself,


----------



## hyper_janice

MaidenScotland said:


> The fact is nothing is black and white in this country.. I am quote my experiences.. I have 5 married friends. long time married friends who all have residency permits...
> 
> 
> I insist - YOU DO NOT NEED A RESIDENCY VISA. YOU DO NOT NEED A VISA IF YOU'RE A WOMAN AND MARRIED TO AN EGYPTIAN. WE HAVE HAD THIS DISCUSSION IN THE PAST AND ONE OF THE MALES WERE IRATE BECAUSE MALES MARRIED TO AN EGYPTIAN NEED ONE. I INSIST YO U ARE MISTAKEN
> 
> 
> I am not wrong.. I may not be right to the guy you visited but this does not make me wrong.
> 
> As for writing in your passport that you are married to an Egyptian.. does the US government allow this?
> 
> I think the British government would probably say something about it but thats a different story.
> 
> I am saying no more on this matter other than please do not tell people you do not need a residency permit you might not but others certainly do.


So you told me not to tell people you don't need a residency permit, and yet you don't have one yourself? Is that because I'm married to an Egyptian and you're not? Or because you have some kind of diplomatic position that doesn't require you to have one?


----------



## MaidenScotland

hyper_janice said:


> So you told me not to tell people you don't need a residency permit, and yet you don't have one yourself? Is that because I'm married to an Egyptian and you're not? Or because you have some kind of diplomatic position that doesn't require you to have one?




the reason I don't have one is neither here nor there..


----------



## Fiona08

hyper_janice said:


> Since I did not perform a supposed illegal act of writing on my passport I'm not worried about it. I guess the guys that did it in Egypt probably aren't worried about being taken to court about it. I have heard of other wives having this done in their passports also, so if the USA has a problem with it, I think they would have made it known to Egypt by now.


Just wanted to say that I too have written in my British passport that I am the wife of an Egyptian (although he used his British passport too)! I am very perplexed, as apparently I do not need a visa to enter the country and I too, have travelled on several occasions and never been stopped. My husband too has been backwards and forwards at twice already this year, both to Cairo and Luxor on his British passport and he too does not have a visa in his passport. Passport control see that it states country/place of birth and apparently that is good enough for them.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Fiona08 said:


> Just wanted to say that I too have written in my British passport that I am the wife of an Egyptian (although he used his British passport too)! I am very perplexed, as apparently I do not need a visa to enter the country and I too, have travelled on several occasions and never been stopped. My husband too has been backwards and forwards at twice already this year, both to Cairo and Luxor on his British passport and he too does not have a visa in his passport. Passport control see that it states country/place of birth and apparently that is good enough for them.





It is actually an offence to deface your passport.. but of course it happens often here.


----------



## MaidenScotland

MaidenScotland said:


> It is actually an offence to deface your passport.. but of course it happens often here.



Residency permits have nothing to do with your right to enter the country with or without an entry visa.. two different matters.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Just gone through passport control with a 11 month expired visa. No fine.


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> Just gone through passport control with a 11 month expired visa. No fine.


Must be the way you fluttered the eyelashes. Have a safe journey and enjoy the hol.


----------

